# Como conectar el microscopio óptico a la computadora



## anajesusa (Ene 16, 2015)

Una forma muy simple de ver en pantalla lo que ve el microscopio usando una camara web


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2015)

*! Pegándose con el Femur ¡* 


     ​


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 16, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Pegándose con el Femur ¡*
> 
> 
> ​



Esta duro el alumnado....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Esta duro el alumnado....



 Y seguramente también el femur


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2015)

Mientras iba a la Facu trabajaba de preceptor y luego fuí AYTP (Ayudante de Trabajos Prácticos) de Física , pero cómo sabían que me gustaba me lo habían enchufado junto con Mapoteca y laboratorio de Ciencias Biológicas , estaban los tres al final del pasillo.

Moraleja : andaba todo el día con la vertebra de los cóndilos occipitales en el bolsillo (Atlas)  , porque un maniático la pedía constantemente. Un diá se perdió , no la devolvieron y yo ni me acordaba a quién se la había dado , conclusión que se la quité al esqueleto


----------

